# just how many small bales in a 4ft round



## ischa (12 August 2010)

how many bales are there in a 4ft round , some people say 12 other say 14-15 so just how many are there ?


----------



## Arkmiido (12 August 2010)

It depends on the weight of the round bale and the weight of the small bales you are using as a guide.. MY understanding was that there was 9-12 small bales in a round - according to my supplier - and 14-15 in a quadrant (rectangular) bale - they weigh about 330kg apparently. Anyone know how much a round bale weighs? I knew one farmer who had a way of making really really light bales so he could make way more profit! I think there is more wastage with rounds and I much prefer haynet stuffing from a little bale or a quad..


----------



## Alec Swan (12 August 2010)

THAT, ischa,  is a very good question!!

I "think" that in the average 4' round bale,  you will get 5 to 7 flat 10's;  they being bigger than flat 8's.

Hay certainly seems to make better in a round,  I don't know why,  but it takes some handling.

I went to buy 40 round bales a week ago,  and the guy tried to tell me that you get 10-20 from a 4' round.  Rubbish.  One day I'll weigh a good round bale,  then I'll know!!

Alec.


----------



## kittykatcat (12 August 2010)

It depends whether your farmer makes 'puff ball' (as the OH calls it) round bales. In a tightly packed 4' round bale you should be getting about 14 conventional bales of hay


----------



## SNORKEY (12 August 2010)

Hi, I was told 10-12 but the one's we had delivered the other day for £25 where more like 8 id say!


----------



## Arkmiido (12 August 2010)

kittykatcat said:



			It depends whether your farmer makes 'puff ball' (as the OH calls it) round bales.  

Click to expand...

 I think we must know the same farmer....


----------



## Arkmiido (12 August 2010)

kittykatcat said:



			It depends whether your farmer makes 'puff ball' (as the OH calls it) round bales.
		
Click to expand...

I think we must know the same farmer! About 6 miles away?  

I'll stick to buying haylage from your brother-in-law...


----------



## Mike007 (12 August 2010)

I used to reckon on 10 to 12 with my Newholland round baler. On a straight volume basis a  4 ft dia  4 ft long round bale is equivalent to 11 conventional bales or 9 Class Dominant baler bales (14 inch bale thickness instead of 12)


----------

